

Show HN: Simulate Facebook Chat Conversations via the Graph API - hunter
http://chatsimulator.com

======
noamsml
The bad blur option really ices the cake.

------
samstave
Just from reading the title I went wow that's really interesting....

And scary. What I would prefer to see is "get a prediction of answers to
questions you make via the graph"

as a marketing tool "how would you react to a pricing drop in x goods?"

Or "what do you most want from y product?"

2this is just beginning.. . Look at Netflix built house of cards (apropos
based on this) with graph input from their viewer base.

"How would fb graph inform my creation of x service?"

~~~
manifesto
I don't even... It makes me start thinking how many comments on HN are like
this. I used to feel like sometimes comments on HN is as valuable as the
original story. This makes me think about how many other well-formed read-
title-only comments in disguise.

~~~
samstave
WTH? I even said my comment was knee-jerk from the title only.

Whats wrong with admitting that? You know what I am tired of, the constant HN
ego.

I'd love to see a conversation between you and any single person you know; do
you cut them off after every single comment or sentence and ask for a source?

How hung up you are on ensuring that every single comment ever is always
backed by reading everything?

 __ _I dont even...._ __what a ridiculous narcissistic way to open your non-
rebutal.

^This

~~~
bijection
I think the issue was not that you read only the title, but that your
interpretation of the title turned out to be incorrect.

~~~
samstave
And this is your literally only comment ever on HN?

My average contribution is far better than most, then....

Jesus F christ.

~~~
bijection
Apologies, I had hoped to help by shedding a little extra light on the
misunderstanding.

~~~
samstave
You dont need to apologize, however. I appreciate you shedding light - but I
would be much more interested in your potential other comments rather than
meta-commentary....

